# Black and Decker 7616 Type Router



## Stanmcmct (May 25, 2014)

I am looking for guide bushings for my B&D 7616 Type 2 router and have not been able to find them. Any ideas? I have yet to check with the regional service center. Thanks.


----------



## Quillman (Aug 16, 2010)

I make an adjustable collar accepting 6" subbase for that router.
Will accept the default DW/PC rings and nuts.
Might do you. (Not listed but I have & equivalent to B&D 3310 = DW 610).


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Stan, welcome to the router forums glad that you could join us.


----------



## BCK (Feb 23, 2014)

welcome aboard..


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum Stan.


----------



## bcfunburst (Jan 14, 2012)

I also suggest that you get a universal type base plate that fits your Router so it may accept any standard set of bushings. I'm sure the base plates are available at numerous router/woodworking supply outlets.


----------

